# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  Angry 01/09/2016 [PACK6] ALCATEL IMEI REPAIR by LOGS - RELEASED

## mohamed73

You wanted it, you requested it, YOU GOT IT !  *Supported models:* 
OT-8000, OT-7030R, OT-6035R, OT-6034, OT-6036, TCL S850L, OT-7050,  J929L, S838M, J738M, S830U, J730U, J736L, OT-6050, OT-5050, M812,  OT-7055, OT-7043, OT-7044, OT-6015, OT-6045 VF-895N, OT-6039, I806,  OT-5065, OT-9007, M823F, OT-7048, I800, OT-5054, T500L, OT-6016,  OT-6055, OT-6070, OT-5051, OT-5056  *Prices:* 
1 IMEI REPAIR = 10 $
10 IMEI REPAIRS = 50$  *Buy it from: * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Please watch the video bellow to see how to purchase the logs and how to use this application.
 [YOUTUBE]nXIQOtZxV7Q[/YOUTUBE]
 [YOUTUBEHD]yZv9ZIruc2U[/YOUTUBEHD]    
best regards,
FruiouSTeaM

----------

